# Reparar el BOOT RECORD SECTOR



## Marck

Como es que se puede reparar este sector del disco cuando formateo desde DOS me sale no se puede escribir en BOOT 

¿¿¿que se puede hacer???


----------



## MaMu

Realiza un análisis con el NDD (Norton Disk Doctor), tiene opciones de Fix.


----------



## Marck

Eso ya hice pero desde disketes de rescate que crea el norton 2002 disk doctor dice que el disco esta bien que raro....
Ayuda porfa


----------



## sertec_galvez

Tendrias que probar con un formateo de bajo nivel.


----------



## Marck

Gracias por la repuesta.
ya le hice varias formateos a bajo nivel con diferentes aplicaciones y desaparecieron muchos errores pero ustedes saben que hay una parte en el disco duro donde se encuentra un tabla de particiones que no es más que un programita que ocupa un pequeños espacio en KB. ESO ES LO QUE TENGO DAÑADO la parte donde se graba el Boot para logra iniciar Windows.

Ayuda Por favor
Le preparo su funeral o que hago.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Haz la prueba con este comando:  :\>FDISK /MBR


----------



## Marck

Gracias pero nada de eso me funciono intentare con el programa de recuperación de windows xp ese que se parece a DOS pero es diferente creo que con eso puedes hacerle lo que sea pero de donde busco más información sobre esto 
gracias


----------



## MaMu

Probaste realizar un Media Análisis desde algún BIOS de American Megatrends inferiores a los del año 93, es decir, los que se encontraban en las viejas 486DX, ya que tenían muchas utilidades para los HDD. De ultima lo que puedes haces es jugar con la partición del disco con el Paragon Partition Magic y mover las unidades de asignación el MBR al primer sector no dañado. (MBR = Master Boot Record).


----------



## Marck

Es raro, use partition magic para particionar dejando espacios sin particionar al principio y al medio y al final ya que tmb esta dañado al final por que cuando lo particiono hasta el final y formateo se me cuelga la maquina y el disco trata de leer algo pero no puede.

Hay un programa que ni siquiera lo reconoce al disco duro y a veces tampoco lo hace windows...??¿¿¿?¿?¿¿


----------



## mauricio27ni

existe un programa que se llama hdd regenerator este programa lo que hace es analizar cluster por cluster probando la magnetizacio de la superficie, alguas veces no es que la superficie del disco este mala sino mal magnetizada y esto proboca que no se pueda leer, pruebalo a mi me ha sevido muchas veces y ya he resuelto ese problema con este programa
podes bajar un demo aqui solo te reparara un cluster malo a la vez los otros solo te los señala: http://www.hispazone.com/Detalle.asp?IdPrograma=199


----------



## mauricio27ni

existe un programa que se llama hdd regenerator este programa lo que hace es analizar cluster por cluster probando la magnetizacio de la superficie, alguas veces no es que la superficie del disco este mala sino mal magnetizada y esto proboca que no se pueda leer, pruebalo a mi me ha sevido muchas veces y ya he resuelto ese problema con este programa
podes bajar un demo aqui solo te reparara un cluster malo a la vez los otros solo te los señala: http://www.hispazone.com/Detalle.asp?IdPrograma=199


----------



## semuseyin

Disculpa que te molesta pero veo que sugieres hacer un proceso para solucionar el problema del MBR de un rigido, en el cual se puede mover las unidades de asignacion del MBR a un sector no dañado del rigido, me podes indicar como hacerlo por favor, y con que programa se puede hacer, el el Partition Magic no encuentro esa opcion, tengo un rigido de 80GB y el MBR el sector donde esta el MBR esta dañado, todas las aplicaciones me marcan esos clusters como dañados asi que quia saber si se puede crear o mover el MBR en otro sector del rigido. Desde ya agradesco tu colaboracion.


----------

